# Digitech Slide Scanner



## lemuzz (Oct 20, 2007)

Hi I have recently purchased a Digitech XC4881 Slide scanner. As I needed a High Speed Port I also had to purchase an Adaptic AUA-1420A USB2 Port. After connecting the scanner to this port, I get the following message USB device not recognised. I have reinstalled twice and still the same message. Any ideas? I have looked for drivers online but can't find them. I have XP loaded on my computer.


----------



## wowzer (Dec 28, 2009)

Have you confirmed that the new USB2 port work properly?


----------



## lemuzz (Oct 20, 2007)

Yes I have run a document scanner and laser printer from the port but they don't need a high speed port so I can't be sure the port is in fact high speed. When I connect the slide scanner I get the message "USB device not recognised and then click the symbol for more information I get 
USB ROOT HUB (3 ports)
Unknown device
unused port
unused port.
I have two ports on my computer which have mouse and web cam connected and the Adaptech hub (which by the way has 2 ports) has the slide scanner connected


----------



## lemuzz (Oct 20, 2007)

The slide scanner requires XP service pack 2 which I have. When i installed the scanner software I successfully installed Arcsoft but *IF *the scanner drivers were installed it happened very quickly and at the same time as Arcsoft.I have tried to reinstall the drivers and this also happened quickly so i suspect the drivers are not installed. Can I prove the drivers are sucessfully installed?


----------



## wowzer (Dec 28, 2009)

It should show in device manager.

Right click My Computer then select properties then the hardware tab.

Does anything else work in the new USB2 port? It doesn't matter if it's usb2 or not. It should be backwards compatible.


----------



## antimoth (Aug 8, 2009)

Since you've got other USB devices running on the plug-in port, I believe you've demonstrated that the ports are activated and working. I would return the darn thing and get an Epson flatbed scanner. It's slower, but will give better results.

But if you must persist, in the device manager try to update the drivers for the unknown devices and point it to your software CD when XP asks for the drivers.


----------



## lemuzz (Oct 20, 2007)

Hi Antimoth I did get an Epson flatbed and thought it would be far too slow to scan all the slides I have. I would like to get this slide scanner to work as it will scan so much faster. Thanks for your comments.


----------



## lordsmurf (Apr 23, 2009)

This is just another re-brand of the same cheap/junky Chinese scanner being sold worldwide. It's fuzzy, the color is wrong, and it doesn't work reliably. To call it a "piece of crap" would be a compliment.

You'd get far better quality scanning on that Epson (assuming it's a V300 or V600 model).


----------



## lemuzz (Oct 20, 2007)

lordsmurf said:


> This is just another re-brand of the same cheap/junky Chinese scanner being sold worldwide. It's fuzzy, the color is wrong, and it doesn't work reliably. To call it a "piece of crap" would be a compliment.
> 
> You'd get far better quality scanning on that Epson (assuming it's a V300 or V600 model).


 Its a V200 (smile). but I take your comments on board. I suppose if it's going to take a long time anyway to copy to digital and the slides are important (which they are, of our kids in their early years) they should be done in the best possible manner. I just may look in the forums before I make an "impulse " buy next time. Thanks to all who commented.


----------



## 2000wolf (Aug 18, 2007)

lordsmurf said:


> This is just another re-brand of the same cheap/junky Chinese scanner being sold worldwide. It's fuzzy, the color is wrong, and it doesn't work reliably. To call it a "piece of crap" would be a compliment.
> 
> You'd get far better quality scanning on that Epson (assuming it's a V300 or V600 model).


totally agreed


----------

